# Hot Biking Guys



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Enough with the pseudo-help-me-understand-women-while-giggling-behind-our-hands-posts. Let's talk about real men. The ones we ride with, the ones we look up to, the teachers, or even the bike widowers who don't complain about all the time and money we spend on bikes.  

Who is your favorite biking guy and why? Pictures please!


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Hmmm.......don't know any biker guys who are "hot" except in the sense that they are encouraging and great company in general.

They encourage me to tackle techy stuff, and if I chicken out and walk it (often), they say something like, "You could've done that...." which makes me WANT to learn it next time around. 

They don't call me a "wuss" (not to my face anyway  ) but their own speed and bravery inspires me. Wish I had their cojones and health insurance coverage....

If I'm riding alone with one of them, they always say they don't mind riding slower for a change. If they're in the mood to hammer, they'll drop me only if they're confident I know my way around that trail.

They even remember my bike's name 

Although I will admit that, for a brief second or two, there are times when each of them made me think, "Mmmm....he looks good right now."  But that's it!!


----------



## AK Ken (Jan 10, 2004)

*Cojones envy?*



Christine said:


> Wish I had their cojones and health insurance coverage....


Cojones are overrated, Christine...not very aerodynamic, often in the way...but good insurance, now THAT'S something to envy.

I'll get my Y chromosome outa here now!

Ken


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

I just got married in January. We did a kickass non-traditional traditional wedding at the park where we ride. Needless to say, lots of biker folks were in attendance.

We go to say our vows, and my man-stallion/husband starts breaking down. First it was a frog in his throat. Then it was a sniffle. Then it was full blown tears through a smile.

Man-stallion is 6'6", 300lbs and without a doubt my favorite biker dude ever.

But, I swear every single one of our gruff, tough, covered-in-scabs, biker dude friends also ended up in tears.

And, that's what I really like about my biker dude friends.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Christine said:


> Hmmm.......don't know any biker guys who are "hot" except in the sense that they are encouraging and great company in general.
> 
> They encourage me to tackle techy stuff, and if I chicken out and walk it (often), they say something like, "You could've done that...." which makes me WANT to learn it next time around.
> 
> ...


I'll add...
A sense of safety ..... you are an equal rider ( of sorts), but if something bad were to happen you know they'd be right there.

They leave the testosterone/competitiveness at home, it's just about the ride.

If they are thinking thoughts about hot chicks with mud on their face in lycra, they keep it to themselves.

They make you feel like you are the best rider around...."wow, you were really dancing with the bike in that babyhead field..."

I ride with guys a lot. The best rides are where I feel like I was out with a brother and six of his buddies.

formica


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

Some biker dude friends of mine recently made a trek to Tuscon partly for the Spring Fling. They didn't make all the SF rides but had plenty of fun anyway. All three of these guys were also part of the big MoJo FrUiTa trip from Tx last fall.

One guy posted a bunch of pics. this is my favorite. Beautiful flowers with the artistic ripped calf in the back gound.










The calf belongs to Mark R a super nice biker guy, He's an extreemly good technical rider who favors all day pace rides and technical single track. He always takes care not to drop anyone from a group and watches out for the slower riders. Married with at least two kids. The photographer, Dave, is single and also a good guy to ride with. The first time I went on an *all day pace* ride with these guys leading, I early on realized my all day pace was slower than their all day pace. Not to worry though. Mark ( who I call by his last name) hung back with the slower riders. When we would regroup Dave never started up the ride again until he got a nod from me. No words were ever exchanged but these guys look after their group very well. the third guy on the AZ trip is Sean, he's just really cute and fun to watch and quite the trooper. On the Fruita trip the guy he was driving with had a mantrun (man tantrum) and went home early leaving Sean to hook up with another group for the remainder of the trip.

here's the LINK to all thier AZ trip pics for your viewing pleasure.

I'm so jealous I wasn't invited


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

oh gawd, upon rereading my post, it sound like an episode of The Dating Game


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*my hot biking guy*

Here's my hot biking guy in downieville last summer 

He doesn't seem as into riding this last year, which kinda bums me out, becasue I'm more into riding than ever. Maybe spring fever will hit soon.

I've become fairly efficient at wrenching my own bike, but he helps me when I need it, and doesn't tease me too much about it  This weekend, he helped me install my new clipless pedals.  (yes the flat pedal queen has officially lost her mind).

Plus, he takes cool pictures of flowers


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

A really old picture of my favorite biking guy, but its the only riding pic I have of him. Looking for the pic made me realize that while I have tons of pics of girls (for the website) I don't have nearly enough of guys. Still I am going to scour my drive for pics of favorite biking guys and post them if I find them.

This one is my favorite because he encourages me without patronizing me. He gives me the perfect blend of support without being too coddling. He waits for me on the climbs without making it look like he gave up a good workout to do so. He teaches me only when I ask and then does so with exquisite patience. He also bought be a bright pink bunny blanket when I was in the hospital. And he's got nice biceps.

Sabine


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

Here's my pal Kenny (sort of - I really need better pics) He's the one in the braids. On rides, he makes me laugh so hard I cry. He also makes me sing. We annoy the heck out of anyone who might be riding with us when we really get going. 

Sabine


----------



## porterjack (May 10, 2004)

*my favorite is..*

my favorite because he's incredibly strong (mind and body) and always inspires me to get out and give my best whether at riding or recovering. he is a MUCH better technical rider than I am, and incredibly well conditioned due to his dedication. And, like Sabine said, he is also encouraging to me without being patronizing. i also love that he knows how to have fun, and he has hot biker guy tan lines


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

catzilla said:


> I just got married in January. We did a kickass non-traditional traditional wedding at the park where we ride. Needless to say, lots of biker folks were in attendance.
> 
> We go to say our vows, and my man-stallion/husband starts breaking down. First it was a frog in his throat. Then it was a sniffle. Then it was full blown tears through a smile.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!
I am a sucker for a big gruff huggy bear dude that has the capacity to show emotion.
I rarely cry and I think I would have shed a tear too.
I bet that was one fun wedding.

Sabine


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

Not in biking gear, but they all ride. This is some of our team's podium boys. These guys are great because they are supportive of their wife/girlfriend's racing.

http://www.pbase.com/sdukes/image/21710569

Sabine


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Is that at Hole In The Ground?

Looks familiar, but I can't place it.

Gary


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

Impy said:


> Who is your favorite biking guy and why? Pictures please!


Easy. That would have to be the husband. Very hot. Shamefully good on a bike. One helluva bike mechanic. Cooks, extremely well. About the kindest man you'll ever meet. Has the patience of a saint. And puts up with me. Pix at your request ...


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

*not the greatest pictures, but...*

my favorite biking guy is patient with me as i try to keep up with him and loves riding with me (except maybe when i'm in the foulest of moods) despite having to wait. he is teaching me how to work on my own bike, helps me research parts, and let me talk myself into buying that racer-x a few months ago. i have a fabulous pic of him coming down the slickrock trail with the bright blue sky above, but it's from print film and i don't have a scanner. so, these will have to do. actually, maybe it's for the best, since this way no single women on the site will see what i see and try to steal him away.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

*fantastic thread!!*

It's about damn time we had some hot biker dude photos (oops, I mean.......well, is it okay to drool at the photos if I promise not to hit on the husbands in person??)


----------



## SpiderTaxi (Jan 20, 2004)

He always tells me: "now go back and do it again" when I cheez out. Then he'll put his bike down and stand there promising me that there is no way he'll let me crash. Even in my head I'm thinking how can he keep a 5'9" woman on a 30 pound bike from hitting the ground. But...I got to go back and do it again  And the huge part about it is, I'll do it (only for him) and it just freaks me out the amount of trust there is between us.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

My guy is an amazing rider, is encouraging, a good teacher, doesn't mind waiting, looks good in spandex, blah blah blah. He just did a 12 hour endurance race solo on a SS on a HIDEOUSLY steep course in Orange County and placed 12th overall!

But maybe the coolest thing is that he did it with a chicken on his handlebars..


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Here's my hot mtb guy. He'll go anywhere with me. Waves me out the door with a smile. I'm still work on the aesthetics of bike socks, but he's a guy, what do you expect...


----------



## Shell_76 (Mar 11, 2004)

Here's my hot mtbing hubby...He is amazing...He's my motivator...My bike machanic...My bunny to chase after...He also explains to me how to get through a tough line also...


----------



## moonbeam (Dec 21, 2004)

*My handsome hunk...*

Consider a big "ditto" on lots of stuff here...

My boy is the greatest encourager, companion, motivator and teacher out there...He helps me try new things that I probably otherwise wouldn't attempt. He changes flats for me, knowing full well that I am capable to do it. He is sincerely excited with me when I ride well, and sincerely concerned when I crash hard...one time he actually dropped the brand new Moots in the dirt to run back and check on me when I took a tumble...It's nice to know that I am more important than the bike.  He keeps me laughing, smiling and rolling along. Oh, and he reminds me to eat so that I won't get crabby!!!

Love that boy...I could go on and on, but I won't.

Okay I'll go on a little more. He is all about me gathering more bikes and bike parts and drooling over new bike stuff...In fact he is the main supplier of all things bike for me. Works out pretty well that way! He's my favorite bike mechanic, he helped me build up my little singlespeed, and loves that I am now known on the local trails as "that girl on the rigid singlespeed".

Oh, and he's dang hot.


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

*i should have mentioned...*

Moonbeam's post



> It's nice to know that I am more important than the bike.


reminded me of how I KNOW my bf loves me more than his bike, given that last fall I accidentally ran over his HT (his only bike at the time) with his truck and he didn't disown me. Perhaps it helped that I bought him a new frame afterwards, but immediately after it happened he was comforting me rather than vice versa.

Now, who knows what would happen if I did the same thing with his new FS...


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

*I don't know why I can't find my photos on mtb but*

I will tell the reasons why my honey is such a hot biking guy.
He always, always tells me how proud he is of me. It could be conquering an obstacle I fear, climbing a tough hill, etc. Sometimes I would be too scared to try stuff if he wasn't encouraging me. 
He will wait for me at spots on the trail (even when I tell him not to!) to make sure I am safe and doing okay. 
Whenever there is something I want like new tires, different hydration pack he tell me 'well you need it so go ahead and get it.' even if we don't have extra $$ in the bank. 
Patience when I _may_ be experiencing a slight mood swing.I am glad to hear I am not the only one cranky when I need to eat.
He is a great friend to have there to enjoy the day and our experiences together on the trail. He makes me happy. There is no one else I would rather spend a day out riding with.

Now why can't I find my pictures??! Maybe I'll figure it out later.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

brownieinSC said:


> Patience when I _may_ be experiencing a slight mood swing..


These _may_ happen from time to time. 

I forgot a big one. My guy somehow always knows the right thing to say or do on the trail - sometimes its to go on ahead, other times its to stop and make sure i'm ok or to make me drink some endurox or something when I'm bonking or on one of those occasions where the tears are close - but somehow he always knows the exact right thing to keep me going


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

alaskarider said:


> Moonbeam's post
> 
> reminded me of how I KNOW my bf loves me more than his bike, given that last fall I accidentally ran over his HT (his only bike at the time) with his truck and he didn't disown me. Perhaps it helped that I bought him a new frame afterwards, but immediately after it happened he was comforting me rather than vice versa.
> 
> Now, who knows what would happen if I did the same thing with his new FS...


Omigosh!!!!!! That's a doozy, and he sounds like a keeper.

formica


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

Here's my hot biking guy...the one who introduced me and got me hooked on mountain biking! He's a natural on the bike, an extremely encouraging and patient teacher, and a great mechanic! He's very understanding if I'm crabby and having a bad riding day. He never fails to notice and congratulate me for the new technical challenges I've overcome. 

How lucky am I!


----------



## triscuit (Apr 26, 2004)

Here is my cutie. Very patient and supportive, gave me a pink Chris King headset for Christmas, puts up with me even when I get all cranky. The image on the left is him in the Shenandoah Mt 100 and the image on the right is at the East Coast North American Single Speed Championship of the Universe. He loves his pink streamers, but they only come out for single speed racing.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

*damn*

All these hot biking guys........gotta get me one of these!!

One of my *own* that is.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Christine said:


> All these hot biking guys........gotta get me one of these!!
> 
> One of my *own* that is.


Hot Karl might be available. But you may have to fight off Wasatch Walt to get him.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=797180&postcount=42


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Hmmm, lessee.....he's got a helmet, sporty glasses, a CamelBak, and appears to be on a bike, though it's hard to say......so far so good!


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*absentee post*



Impy said:


> Who is your favorite biking guy and why? Pictures please!


If my gal was near a computer right now, she'd probably write something like this. I may be taking a few liberties, but I'm thinking that its pretty damn close to what's on her mind -

yeah my guy is hot. Way hot.

He's an incredible rider. He helps me fix my bike and gives me a supportive hug when I clean a tricky section. We go out for long rides together and I can't help but ride behind him and admire his toned calves and glutes. Its almost distracting and sometimes I forget that I'm on a bicycle because of the sheer beauty of his body. One time the sun hit his quads just right and I crashed.

He volunteers most of his time with inner city kids, taking them on bike rides and introducing them to nature (our expenses are handled by the trust fund). On one ride he helped nurse a baby owl back to health. The owl followed him all the way back to the cars, and he ended up keeping it. We now own "Hooter" as well as two kittens and a dog that he rescued from the recent floods.

He never leaves the toilet seat up! And he gets up before me every morning and warms the seat for me with a hot towel. He cooks all of my meals for me from scratch, getting most of the ingredients from his garden that he tends to every morning. At night we have an early dinner then he draws a bath for me and shampoos my hair. We cuddle in front of the fire in our terry robes and show off our poison oak welts. "This one looks like a dolphin!" and we laugh...

Then its Show Time. He loves me politely and all-nightly. His ripped six pack and toned pecs overpower my smooth curves. I put up mock resistance but its futile. His bulging arms lift me on to him and I am transcended to a swirling, pulsing plane of being. A place so incredible that every inch of skin and hair is dancing, like riding smooth twisty singletrack at 80mph, everything is speeding up.... I'm gasping, sweating...and I reach for my CamelBak tube to rehydrate. We both collapse in each others arms. He grabs his water bottle and squirts some Cytomax into my still open mouth, concerned that I get enough electrolytes. Its a perfect night.

hope thats close-
HW


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

*Lmao*

And a very Happy April Fool's Day to your S.O.!


----------



## bad idea jeans (Oct 24, 2004)

haha!!!!, thats fabulous, HW,,,,


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*hey congrats to geisha..i mean AL*



Impy said:


> My guy is an amazing rider, is encouraging, a good teacher, doesn't mind waiting, looks good in spandex, blah blah blah. He just did a 12 hour endurance race solo on a SS on a HIDEOUSLY steep course in Orange County and placed 12th overall!
> 
> But maybe the coolest thing is that he did it with a chicken on his handlebars..


Got get out of the beef fest before i barf...see ya soon


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> If my gal was near a computer right now, she'd probably write something like this. I may be taking a few liberties, but I'm thinking that its pretty damn close to what's on her mind -
> HW


LOL!!!


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

That is so very, very Hollywood.



Hollywood said:


> If my gal was near a computer right now, she'd probably write something like this. I may be taking a few liberties, but I'm thinking that its pretty damn close to what's on her mind -
> 
> yeah my guy is hot. Way hot.
> 
> ...


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

*Alright...*

....where should I post in regards to my wonderful girlfriend

B


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*Omg*

I almost died. classic.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

donkey said:


> ....where should I post in regards to my wonderful girlfriend
> 
> B


Here's the boy's one 

I definitely cribbed radair's idea


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

My hottie, yep it's a re-post, but deal with it!

He's very attractive to me when he's doing daddy stuff.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

screampint said:


> He's very attractive to me *when he's doing daddy stuff*.


We dads like to think we're doing a good job, and usually that's enough for our fragile little male egos, but perhaps you should consider editing this.....


----------



## MallieD (Apr 11, 2004)

*My favorite biking guy my husband...see a trend here?*

Jeff patiently coached me during my first days on the bike, knew when to let me try things on my own, when to laugh and when to commiserate. He's a multi-discipline biker so I know I've got many great lessons and rides in my future. Plus I think he's pretty darned hot!!! And to top it off with a cherry on top he's celebrating our 6th wedding anniversary by being my support crew while I complete a 13 hour endurance race. That's a great biking guy.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Hitg!!!!!*



Finch Platte said:


> Is that at Hole In The Ground?


Yeah, buddy! That's from the Hole in the Ground ride in 2000, or something like that. The one where the townie dog did the whole ride with us. Classic pre-DH J5 with-no-shirt-on photo, too!


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

HW is the man!


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> Yeah, buddy! That's from the Hole in the Ground ride in 2000, or something like that. The one where the townie dog did the whole ride with us. Classic pre-DH J5 with-no-shirt-on photo, too!


I swear, that trip goes down in memory banks as one of the best times ever. Here's the doggy and some more shirtless men.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*The Dog*



Sabine said:


> I swear, that trip goes down in memory banks as one of the best times ever. Here's the doggy and some more shirtless men.


I'll never forget that dog. Every other time I've ridden up there I've hoped he/she would show up. And I'm always disappointed when he doesn't. And I agree. That was one of the best rides ever. I tore my shorts open from stem to stern. That's how good it was.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Christine said:


> All these hot biking guys........gotta get me one of these!!
> 
> One of my *own* that is.


Too bad we are opposite sides of the country.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> I'll never forget that dog. Every other time I've ridden up there I've hoped he/she would show up. And I'm always disappointed when he doesn't. And I agree. That was one of the best rides ever. I tore my shorts open from stem to stern. That's how good it was.


Malmar!


----------



## hbrodie (Apr 4, 2005)

*Thank you !*

Thank you for these pics!
made my day...


----------



## moonbeam (Dec 21, 2004)

*Hot picture indeed...*



Hollywood said:


> yeah my guy is hot. Way hot.
> 
> HW


But not as hot as this...


----------

